# Flounder run winding down



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The flounder run is just about over, and the last few remaining spawning fish are making their way to the Gulf of Mexico right now. That doesn't mean you can't get any flounder during the winter months, you just have to look for them in different areas. These "winter" flounder are smaller fish, usually in the 14-17" range. They stay in the bay all winter, but are very challenging to locate, and often scattered widely.

*12/23/2016*
I had the Will B. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with light SE winds, warm temps, and normal tide level. We got on the fish fast tonight, and the action was non-stop until we reached our limit. Fish were found over mud/grass bottom near deeper dropoffs. The fish tonight were good size for winter, all in the 15-18" range.

Merry Christmas to everyone out there, and thanks for following and supporting Night Stalker Guide Service.

*Upcoming open dates:
**January: 2-5, 8-20, 22-27, 29-31
February: 1, 4-16, 18-28*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

*Thanks!!!*

Rick we had a blast. Thanks for such a great trip and looking forward to the next one. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------

